# 621e starting problem



## toroohio80 (Jan 27, 2019)

Could not start my Toro 621e with fresh gas for the first time. Purchased a carb kit, cleaned carb and installed new float and needle and still would not start. Turned out to be carbon fouled plug and it started and runs fine after I cleaned spark plug. I wanted to say do not assume hard starting is fuel related without first checking the spark plug! Lesson learned


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

glad you got it going. Are you sure it wasn't bad connection to the spark plug? Usually a fouled plug will at least try to start. Regardless, you should be good for a while now. And yes, lesson learned.


----------

